# coreldraw 11 dateien nach Illustrator cs exportieren



## christiane (1. Juli 2004)

ich möchte mich kurz vorstellen, da ich neu hier bin. 

Christiane - Hallo.

ich habe das problem Coreldraw 11 dateien nach Illustrator CS ohne fehler zu konvertieren. ich muss eine vielzahl von kleinanzeigen (alle in CD erstellt, mit schatten, unterschiedlichen schriften, effekten, etc.) nach IL konvertieren, da auf die CS Platform gewechselt wird. (Mac oder PC ist nicht relevant, da der fehler auf beiden betriebssystemen auftritt) wenn ich die dateien im .ai format im CD speichere, ohne die schriften in pfade umzuwandeln, bekomme ich bestimmte zeichen - gerne umlaute und sonderzeichen - nicht richtig dargestellt. gibt es einen weg, ohne die schriften umwandeln zu müssen, die dateien aus CD zu exportieren und mit der richtigen darstellung der schriften in IL zu öffnen? es wäre wichtig, da die anzeigen weiterbearbeitet werden müssen in IL.

herzlichen dank für eine lösung
ich habe schon so einiges probiert 
und mir scheint das es nicht geht?

Christiane


----------



## MikeVale (19. Juli 2004)

*LÖSUNG!*

Dateien als EPS exportieren,  Schriften einbetten und vorher Schatten löschen. Diese nämlich sind nur COREL intern logisch definiert und werden beim Exportieren in gleich welches Format in eine unendliche Zahl verschidenstfarbiger Kästchen konvertiert.  Den Schatten sollte man ja in AI CS nochmal setzen können - bin jetzt nicht  der Illustrator-Crack, konvertiere aber über diesen Weg CDR in EPS, die dann in Freehand editierbar sind....

Hoffe das ...
Mike


----------



## christiane (19. Juli 2004)

Hallo Mike,

das ist es. das ist das einzige, was ich mir noch vorstellen kann, was den fehler 
hervorruft. wunderbar. ... und ob es nun Freehand oder Illustrator ist, ist
wirklich völlig egal. zumindestens bei dem punkt. sehr schön, ich werde in
den nächsten tagen noch mal testen, aber diese information sieht so wie 
die lösung aus. 

gruss Christiane



LÖSUNG!


Dateien als EPS exportieren, Schriften einbetten und vorher Schatten löschen. Diese nämlich sind nur COREL intern logisch definiert und werden beim Exportieren in gleich welches Format in eine unendliche Zahl verschidenstfarbiger Kästchen konvertiert. Den Schatten sollte man ja in AI CS nochmal setzen können - bin jetzt nicht der Illustrator-Crack, konvertiere aber über diesen Weg CDR in EPS, die dann in Freehand editierbar sind....

Hoffe das ...
Mike


----------

